# Mitzi creating chaos



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She sneaked into the office!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

uh ohhh!!!! cutie !


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Oooops looks like shes having fun there lol.xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

lol, so cute....lovely pics


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Those photos are just brill! So funny.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's a good thing it wasn't our only toilet roll! (though if it was, I guess it wouldn't have been in the office  )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your very own lolcat!! So funny and seriously cute :lol::lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahaha great pics,lol,


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep been there done that but its normally the dog. Toilet roll fetish. Cats so cute. Cant get cross when there so sweet and full of fun.


----------



## Beccacat (Dec 11, 2008)

OH! I think she had a right good time with that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Fab pics. All mine love toilet rolls too.....especially if there is a bowl of water nearby that they can drag the toilet roll into. Seems to increase the fun!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG Liz, PMSL, hahaha, little minx *


----------



## katbabe (Dec 10, 2008)

hehehe those pictures are just sooo funny :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Fab pics. All mine love toilet rolls too.....especially if there is a bowl of water nearby that they can drag the toilet roll into. Seems to increase the fun!


O yes I bet it does - what a pity I haven't had that yet! 

Liz


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Awww little trouble maker!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hee hee! Awwww bless her! Hey she's not naughty I've told you all before she is a pud with purrsonality!!

Fab pics thank you for sharing


----------



## kiska (Dec 12, 2008)

She looks incredibly pleased with herself - a job well done I think.


----------

